# Best noise cancellation headphones for landscaping



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm looking to buy some noise cancellation headphones for when I'm using my backpack blower for long periods of time. What does everyone like?

Thanks!


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I use the Anker Q20s. Can't say they're the best, but they work for me to mow and listen to podcasts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would caution that noise cancelling headphones are not always the same as hearing protection.

https://ehs.umass.edu/sites/default/files/Noise-Cancelling%20Headphones%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Ware said:


> I would caution that noise cancelling headphones are not always the same as hearing protection.
> 
> https://ehs.umass.edu/sites/default/files/Noise-Cancelling%20Headphones%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf


Very true and dangerous for people to confuse the two.

I use the wired version of these. Its a cross over from the shooting sports.
https://www.howardleightshootingspo...etooth-diamond-pattern-head-band-medium-large

What is great about these, is you can have conversation and otherwise hear things in your environment. This improves safety through situational awareness.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't use them for working in the lawn, but when doing things in the shop I have a pair of ISOTunes.

https://isotunes.com/products/isotunes-free-aware

The ability to hear sounds you want to is critical. My biggest fear of other hearing protection was not hearing one of my little ones enter the work area unbeknownst to me while I was operating something particularly dangerous like the table saw or jointer or router table.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Good points above. What I like about noise cancelation headphones is that I can play music through them, stop working and jump on a call etc.

I have a cheap knock around set I use for yard work. I think Sony whch 700n. Do the job just fine.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a pair of IsoTunes Pro earbuds that do not allow ambient noise in(newer options do), they work well for hearing protection podcasts and calls.
I also have a pair of Axil headphones that do all the above plus let me hear ambient noise. I happily use them for lawn work but turn off the ambient noise with things like the lawnmower. It is great for teaching a new firearms shooter who doesn't speak up when everyone is wearing hearing protection, you just lose blips when there is a shot from another lane. It really isn't meant to filter loud continuous noise from voice though. If something is I would like to know about it.

I think most Bluetooth NRR rated headphone will let you take a call these days, don't have to risk hearing using noise cancelling as opposed to NRR rated.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> I would caution that noise cancelling headphones are not always the same as hearing protection.
> 
> https://ehs.umass.edu/sites/default/files/Noise-Cancelling%20Headphones%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf


Good information! Thank you!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the feedback, good information for sure.


----------



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

When I was in the Navy as a jet engine mechanic many years ago, we were required/encouraged to wear both ear plugs and ear muffs when working on the flight line. As it was easy to just throw on the muffs and not deal with the plugs that was what I did way to often. The result was/is a hearing loss that I deal with today. Didn't really 'notice' it at the time but as the years progress I certainly deal with it now.

As Ware indicates, you need to think about what you are trying to accomplish with ear/sound protection. If you want to protect your hearing then you might seriously consider ear plugs when using your backpack.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16964737/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use the 3M WorkTunes Connect with the gel ear cushions. They have an NRR of 23dB and connect to my phone via Bluetooth.

Something else I like to do to keep dirt, dust and debris out of my phone/case while working in the yard is drop it into a ziploc bag.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would caution that noise cancelling headphones are not always the same as hearing protection.
> 
> https://ehs.umass.edu/sites/default/files/Noise-Cancelling%20Headphones%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf


There's a lack of distinction/understanding between noise-cancelling headphones that do not seal well (which begs the question, if they don't seal, how good can the ANR really be? :? ) and products that have great ANR but just don't carry an official Noise Reduction Rating.

I personally believe that products like Apple Airpods Pro (sealed earbud, with ANR) are going to low-key slow/prevent a significant amount of hearing loss amongst the general public. There's a few things going on quietly (ironic no?  ) that I've noticed that may suggest tech companies are taking a look at products (both new and existing) functioning in the industrial workspace. My Apple watch monitors background noise and squawks when it reaches damaging levels. I've tested it against a calibrated dosimeter, and it's pretty dang accurate. It wouldn't be hard to envision a plastic, lower cost version of AirPods Max being marketed (Possibly under license to a different brand) as high-tech ear defenders.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I will say part of me wishes I had gone 3m just for the availability of gel cups.

For all out noise suppression I have a pair of 3m 34NRR dumb headphones and if using a chipper or some other really loud thing will use those over Bluetooth earbuds. Those are what I put on the wife and kids at the range.


----------



## CRNA (9 mo ago)

I started with 3M worktunes, but they give me a headache when wearing while mowing for three or four hours. Plus, they don't seal well when wearing them over a hat. I have tried numerous brands of earbuds with active noise cancelling. I agree with MasterMech, just because they aren't rated, doesn't mean they are not helping. No different than in ear plugs, they have to seal well to begin with. I have significant hearing loss from damage as a teenager. My current pair is pretty darned good for $40-Mpow X3. However, they have been removed from Amazon. you now have to buy them directly from mpow. They allow me to keep my music or podcast at a much lower sound level and still hear it clearly enough to enjoy it.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Years ago I had a pair of custom molded ear plugs made. I use them for shooting and lawn work. They allow you to hear conversation but cut out quickly above a certain db. Fit is great and they will last a long time. Any audioligist can do this for you.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm using Jabra Elite 85ts. They are not dust proof, but no issues so far. The fit of these are perfect for my ears. No discomfort and they stay in. Noise canceling is very good.

My wife has airpod pros, those are also very nice , for me the noise canceling isn't quite as good aS the Jabras.

I tried the Sony WF-1000XM4s. These sounded the best but I couldn't get them to stay in my ears no matter what tips I chose. Really sucked because they sounded amazing!

I'd recommend going to Best Buy and trying some out. They will take them back no questions asked if you bring them back in 14 days.


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ware said:


> I use the 3M WorkTunes Connect with the gel ear cushions. They have an NRR of 23dB and connect to my phone via Bluetooth.
> 
> Something else I like to do to keep dirt, dust and debris out of my phone/case while working in the yard is drop it into a ziploc bag.


FYI to everyone, these and other 3M hearing protection is on sale on Prime Day.


----------



## gregorykicks (Mar 11, 2021)

I wear a pair of Bluetooth neckband buds under some ear muffs. The neckband is great so that I don't lose the buds and can control them from my neck instead of my ear. I get better sound that way too than just the 3M worktunes.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You are somewhat defeating the purpose of ear protection while mowing. You are causing fairly significant hearing damage by listening to music through your "headphones" while mowing.


----------



## StanMI (Aug 18, 2020)

Interesting topic!!

One question I've always had is if I wear noise canceling ear buds or head phones, how is the noise being canceled ?

Reading the sales literature most say that a sound from the opposite side of the spectrum is generated thus canceling the unwanted sound wave. If this is true would it stand to reason to assume earbuds would require a higher form of cancelation then headphones (over ear protection), making noise canceling buds almost harmful to hearing

I wear Bose noise canceling earbuds with ear muffs over them. After years in the printing industry, tinnitus sucks and this helps me. Wish I would have started MUCH sooner taking care of myself.


----------



## STI_MECE (Aug 4, 2020)

My biggest problem with trying to mow with ear muffs, is I cant wear my straw hat over them. With my setup, I use Bose noise canceling ear buds, then I have my safety glasses on, then I have my face gator on over my entire face, then on top of all that I have my straw hat. if you throw in ear muffs in that equation is screws up everything else and for as long as i wear everything it gets uncomfortable extremely fast.

Someone neeeds to make a integrated hat with ear muffs that have music lol

I was trying to figure out the other day if noise canceling ear buds were actually protecting my ears since they were "canceling" the ambient noise. The articles I read were not really clear if they were doing that. Because all they said was that if you turned up the music loud on the ear buds then you will damage your ears, well okay, but what if i listen to it really low? Are my ears still being damaged with the ear buds in and music playing? will i just never know about it until its too late?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I use Focal headphones. Insane cancelation and insane sound quality. They cost more than my most expensive reel mower. Honestly I could never spend the money for these but they were a gift from the manufacturer.


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

I would recommend the Sony WF-1000XM4 wireless noise cancelling earbuds. They have excellent noise cancelling, to the point where I can't even hear the whir of my Ego mower while using it.

The earbuds also have an ambient noise mode which stops the noise cancelling feature and allows you to hear outside noise, in case you wanted maximum awareness whenever kids or pets get nearby.

The earbuds are really low profile, but pack decent sound. I listen to podcasts when mowing, and can hear the spoken words very clearly while mowing.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I use a pair like the 3M. Besides the noise cancelling and listening to tunes...it keeps the gnats out of my ears.


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

I use Etymotic wired in ear buds with comply foam tips - the foam tips act like ear plugs, and I don't have to turn the music up more than I would for normal listening. No active noise cancellation, just the outside noise is blocked and I can hear the music (or in my case, podcasts).


----------

